# fantastic piece of information



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i found this on another forum and had to post it here  
im a rum/vodka drinker so im in the clear lol what about u?

To my friends who enjoy a glass of wine... and those who don't.

As Ben Franklin said: In wine there is wisdom, in beer there is freedom, in water there is bacteria. In a number of carefully controlled trials, scientists have demonstrated that if we drink 1 liter of water each day, at the end of the year we would have absorbed more than 1 kilo of Escherichia coli, (E. coli) - bacteria found in feces. 
In other wordswe are consuming 1 kilo of poop.
However, we do NOT run that risk when drinking wine & beer (or tequila, rum, whiskey or other liquor) because alcohol has to go through a purification process of boiling, filtering and/or fermenting. 
Remember: Water = Poop, Wine = Health

Therefore, it's better to drink wine and talk stupid, than to drink water and be full of shit . 

lmao i love it :rofl:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

That is excellent! :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

blondie03044 said:


> Remember: Water = Poop, Wine = Health
> 
> Therefore, it's better to drink wine and talk stupid, than to drink water and be full of shit . [/COLOR]
> 
> lmao i love it :rofl:


OMG I HAVE TO SHOW MY MOM THIS.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Very funny. :cheers:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I knew there was a logical reason behind my not drinking water. Thanks Blondie!!!!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

ha ha no problem


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

heck i never drink water!!! it's only MILLER HIGH LIFE in our house!!! no wonder we always feel so free!!!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

lol damn, im a health nut and i drink alot of water each day....gona have to think long and hard about keeping the water instead of stockn the fridge with some coors light


----------

